# Bed rail for cosleeping ina queen bed ??



## HnKsMama (Jan 14, 2008)

Right now we dont have a bed rail, never have. But now that DD is bigger and sitting up in the bed and climbing we need a rail.
We have a TALL queen bed that when I get home next week I am going to lower by putting it in a different frame and then Im going to scoot it against the wall. But even though it will be against the wall I still need something to put between the bed and wall to keep her from falling in between.

So are there any good rails that will fit a queen and are within a small military budget ?? I really cannot afford the Humanity sleeper or I would SOO be all over it.
I have tried the pool noodles but they arent big enough to keep her from climbing over.

TIA !


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

You could try this trick -- it might work and is worth a shot if you can rig it safely.

Take either one thick quilt or two thinner ones (or blankets -- just make sure it's something that can be rolled tightly but will hold its shape and be tall enough). Fold in half and roll lengthwise. Then take bandanas or something similar and tie around the middle and ends to hold it in place. Put this *under* the fitted sheet, against the wall.

If you're needing it for the other side of the bed (not against a wall) you can take a long rope and put it inside the folded quilt, then roll around the rope. Be sure when you do this that you pull the rope under the mattress ahead of time. After it's rolled up, and bound with bandanas, etc., tie the rope at the head of the bed and tuck the knot under the mattress. This will help it stay in place.

It's tricky and kind of a pain to do, but it's cheaper than a SnugTuck pillow, though it can't be cinched like a ST can be.

We have a ST on our king bed and it's no longer tall enough for our needs. So I took a quilt and rolled it around the ST, and bound it with scarves to hold in place. Now it's a lot taller (but wider too) and works great.

If you're not wanting to go that route, wal-mart and BRU both sell rails that are around $20.


----------



## HnKsMama (Jan 14, 2008)

Ill have to see if I can ome up with some blankets. We have a bunch of rope so Im good there.
I have an old comforter but It might be too thick.

Ill have to give that a try. Thanks !


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Just make sure to put a fitted sheet over it, as that will keep your little one from getting caught between it and the mattress, and should also help keep it in place.

Good luck! Hope it works.


----------

